# Can you freeze Crisco?



## expatgirl (Oct 24, 2006)

Does anyone know if you can freeze Crisco (solid shortening)?  I have to bring mine in a suitcase as you can't get solid shortening here.  Thanks for any info that you may have.


----------



## philso (Oct 24, 2006)

no problem there, expat. i buy butter in bulk when it's on sale and freeze it all the time.  on the other hand, unless you're expecting it to melt for some reason, there's no real need to.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 24, 2006)

It is my understanding that it won't freeze, it may solidify a bit more, but it won't freeze.  If you put it in a suitcase, most cargo holds are not heated, so it shouldn't matter.  Just double wrap it in plastic.  

Can't someone ship it to  you??


----------



## Corey123 (Oct 24, 2006)

I've never done it, but I don't think that it would hurt.


~Corey123.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies---I just wanted to save what Crisco I had left by freezing it--I don't bake a whole lot but when I do (brownies and cookies) it's nice to have it on hand.  I wished that I could have it shipped over here, VeraBlue, but we're lucky to  even have a magazine sent over here and if it's People Magazine it will be stolen most of the time.  Ha! So thanks for the input.


----------



## Corey123 (Oct 24, 2006)

And BTW, I had to throw away a can of store-brand shortening because it stayed out in the hall and got stale.

But whenever possible, I DO keep it in the fridge.


~Corey123.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2006)

No need to freeze it.  According tot he Crisco website it can be kept at room temperature.


----------



## Corey123 (Oct 24, 2006)

But for longer storage, it should at least be kept in the fridge, especially if it's not used regularly.

It WILL eventually go bad if allowed to sit out too long, and I believe that it DOES have an expiration date printed on the can's label.


~Corey123.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2006)

If you choose to refrigerate it rather than storing it at room temperature, I'm sure it won't be harmed.  

Do you refrigerate vegetable oil?


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks y'all---I'll at least put 2/3  in the fridge and 1/3 in the freezer and see what happens---I know that it will only last about a year (I'm almost there) if left on the shelf without going rancid.  You guys are great!!!!!!


----------



## philso (Oct 25, 2006)

anything with high oil content will eventually go rancid, especially after being opened. that said, something like shortening is usually ok for about 1/2 year or so at room temp. i don't use shortening much, other than greasing pans, so a small container lasts pretty long. summers can get pretty hot and humid here, and i have had shortenings go bad stored at room temp. it takes like maybe a year or so, though.

expatgirl - for some reason i was thinking you wanted to freeze it _in order to bring it on the plane_, which is why i said that there was no real reason to. shortening will generally be fine in the fridge for at least a year, and indefinitely in the freezer.

as far as baking goes, i always use butter. i don't think that there is that much of a health factor advantage. i tend to just try and limit fatty foods in general. butter makes a better quality (flakier) pie crust. also, to my thinking, i wouldn't butter my toast with crisco, so why use it for other things?


----------



## Corey123 (Oct 25, 2006)

My cakes and cookies, when I make them, are usually all-butter ones.


~Corey123.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 26, 2006)

philso said:
			
		

> anything with high oil content will eventually go rancid, especially after being opened. that said, something like shortening is usually ok for about 1/2 year or so at room temp. i don't use shortening much, other than greasing pans, so a small container lasts pretty long. summers can get pretty hot and humid here, and i have had shortenings go bad stored at room temp. it takes like maybe a year or so, though.
> 
> expatgirl - for some reason i was thinking you wanted to freeze it _in order to bring it on the plane_, which is why i said that there was no real reason to. shortening will generally be fine in the fridge for at least a year, and indefinitely in the freezer.
> 
> ...



Dear Philso,

Sorry for the confusion-----I will go ahead and substitute butter for recipes that call for Crisco and not worry about stuff going rancid in the future.  Thanks again!!


----------



## scott123 (Oct 26, 2006)

All fats, Crisco included, will absorb odors. Freezer odors are some of the worst tasting odors one can come across. If you don't believe me, melt an old ice cube and drink it. Nasty!

I wouldn't recommend freezing Crisco. It's engineered to defy oxidation. I'm sure the expiration date is completely arbitrary and probably only calculated to drive more sales. It's like the expiration date on sour cream- ridiculous.

Store it in a cool place and it'll be fine for a lot longer than a year.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 26, 2006)

scott123 said:
			
		

> ...It's like the expiration date on sour cream- ridiculous...


 

So if my sour cream is beyond the expiration date, I should just scoop out the green and blue fuzzy parts and use the rest?

I agree that if the Crisco smells OK it's still good beyond the date.  I do not believe the date is arbitrary.  It's probably geared to storage under the worst possible cinditions with a safety factor built in.  

If it's rancid,  You'll be able to tell.  If it smells OK, it's good to go.


----------



## Corey123 (Oct 27, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> If you choose to refrigerate it rather than storing it at room temperature, I'm sure it won't be harmed.
> 
> Do you refrigerate vegetable oil?


 

Umm, as a matter of fact, yes, I did.

But it was olive oil, and olive oil tends to congeal (solidify) when cold. So I just try to keep it in a cool dark place away from heat and the sun.

The hall get pretty cold in the winter, so that's sort of like a fridge to keep the oil cool and rancid-free.


~Corey123.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 27, 2006)

My point was that Crisco is vegetable oil as is olive oil.  If you don't refrigerate one, don't refrigerate the other.


----------



## Corey123 (Oct 27, 2006)

I use olive or canola oil only.


~Corey123.


----------



## NightsinCalifornia (Oct 27, 2006)

I mean how long do you intend on freezing crisco ? Honestly if you are looking for a long, long haul..then you can't. It will go bad. However, if you want a short term solution you can do anything...

So, I gues you can freeze crisco..


----------



## Corey123 (Oct 27, 2006)

I've never froze shortening of ANY brand.


~Corey123.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 28, 2006)

Crisco should freeze at about -4° to -10° F (-20° to -23.5° C) or a little lower. But freezing will not stop it from going rancid, but if properly packaged can retard the oxydation rate. 

Put the room temp Crisco in "freezer" grade plastic bags and squeeze out as much air as you can (to remove as much of the oxygen as possible) and then seal. This is basically a 2-point chemical reaction - oxydation requires oxygen and heat - the more you can remove of both, the slower the reaction. This will _not_ stop oxydation (fat going rancid) but it will retard it a bit. Sorry scott123 - Crisco doesn't defy oxydation - it simply retards it due to hydrogenation ... which is where Trans Fats come into play - and gets into a chemistry discussion we've already had.

Now - as for substituting  butter for shortening ... yeah, you could - if you're willing to accept the changes in texture. Butter has a low (and very narrow range) melting point - shortening has a higher broader range melting point. In something like cookies - replacing the shorting with butter in a cookie recipe will result in a cookie that spreads more, is dryer, flatter, and crisper. In cakes - it can mean a difference in the moistness, texture and tenderness of the crumb. In something like a pie crust - if you want both flakey and tender - you need both butter and shortening.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks, Michael in FtW,

Your explanation on the differences between using butter Vs shortening makes a lot of sense-----and I guess that is why bacon (which is mostly fat) will even go rancid in the freezer eventually.


----------



## Corey123 (Oct 28, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Crisco should freeze at about -4° to -10° F (-20° to -23.5° C) or a little lower. But freezing will not stop it from going rancid, but if properly packaged can retard the oxydation rate.
> 
> Put the room temp Crisco in "freezer" grade plastic bags and squeeze out as much air as you can (to remove as much of the oxygen as possible) and then seal. This is basically a 2-point chemical reaction - oxydation requires oxygen and heat - the more you can remove of both, the slower the reaction. This will _not_ stop oxydation (fat going rancid) but it will retard it a bit. Sorry scott123 - Crisco doesn't defy oxydation - it simply retards it due to hydrogenation ... which is where Trans Fats come into play - and gets into a chemistry discussion we've already had.
> 
> Now - as for substituting butter for shortening ... yeah, you could - if you're willing to accept the changes in texture. Butter has a low (and very narrow range) melting point - shortening has a higher broader range melting point. In something like cookies - replacing the shorting with butter in a cookie recipe will result in a cookie that spreads more, is dryer, flatter, and crisper. In cakes - it can mean a difference in the moistness, texture and tenderness of the crumb. In something like a pie crust - if you want both flakey and tender - you need both butter and shortening.


 


Your suggestion on "freezer" bags for Crisco also brings to mind vacuum seal bags, which would get all of the air out of the bag first, then seal it up tightly.

Since air is the chief cause of food spoilage, and opens the door for mold, mildew and other spores to thrive, I think the vacuum seal bags will also prolong the life of Crisco in the freezer.

Hydrogenation is also a process used in making oleomargarine. The veggie oil that's in it. Health analysts have diagnosed it to be very unhealthy, and suggest moderate use. 

Butter, on the other hand, has animal fat and must also be used in moderation. But with butter, you get that pleasent buttery taste - something that you just can't get with margarine! 


~Corey123.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 28, 2006)

I'd humbly suggest you do not freeze Crisco. Use it up , leave it out in your closet, and leave valuable refrigerator space for important things, like lobster tails, giant shrimp, sashimi-quality tuna and smoked salmon.

Not EVERYTHING needs to be frozen - only perishable goods. 

FYI - I've had a tub of Crisco in my closet for 6 weeks. Room temperature. I used some on Friday, and it was fine.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 29, 2006)

Dear  Clive,

Can I please send my refrigerator/freezer to your place?  I would love to load up  on the lobster tails, giant shrimp, sashimi, quality tuna, smoked salmon, etc., if I could find it here (Kazahstan) without giving up my first born children.  Ha!!!!!!  You wouldn't believe the prices of seafood here.  Dining out is very expensive. Crisco is not to be found here or any solid shortening for that matter that I know of.  We are only  allowed so many trips out of the country so what we bring in basically has to last about 6 months to a  year depending where you go.


----------



## bandonjan (Oct 29, 2006)

I too am a butter fan when it comes to baking. I wondered
how long Crisco lasts.... guess I better toss mine... well over
a year or 2 old. thanks for all the info


----------



## Corey123 (Oct 29, 2006)

**** yeah!!! You're welcome!

When I make the 7-up cake or any other, I DO NOT substitute it. You just can't get that same great buttery taste in baked goods with margarine!!

Same with vanilla and lemon extracts. There is just no cutting corners and going to cheap flimsy products when it comes to baking cakes and cookies!!!

Julia Child NEVER used the fake stuff either! She once said that if you're going to cook or bake anything at all, use only the finest ingredients.


~Corey123.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 29, 2006)

spread a little bit of crisco on a soda biscuit. You'll soon know if it's rancid. Don't chuck it out till you're sure!!


----------



## scott123 (Oct 29, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> So if my sour cream is beyond the expiration date, I should just scoop out the green and blue fuzzy parts and use the rest?



Are you really getting green and blue fuzz on your old sour cream? The first time you open it?

How often do you clean your fridge?


----------



## scott123 (Oct 29, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Sorry scott123 - Crisco doesn't defy oxydation - it simply retards it due to hydrogenation ... which is where Trans Fats come into play - and gets into a chemistry discussion we've already had.



Sorry Michael, but I didn't say that Crisco _never_ goes rancid. 

The American Heritage Dictionary defines 'defy' as:



> To oppose or resist with boldness and assurance



Hydrogenated oil boldly resists oxydation.  If stored in a cool, dark place, it's good for at least a year, probably two.  No, it's not forever, but within the perspective of the age span of other oils/fats, a year or two is a very long time.

If someone is purchasing crisco and lettting it sit around for years, maybe they should ask themselves if they really needed to purchase it in the first place.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 29, 2006)

scott123 said:
			
		

> Are you really getting green and blue fuzz on your old sour cream? The first time you open it?
> 
> How often do you clean your fridge?


 

My comment was directed at yours that the expiration date on sour cream was ridiculous.  It's not.  Sour cream will go bad, in my experience, shortly after the expiration date.


----------



## Corey123 (Oct 30, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> It is my understanding that it won't freeze, it may solidify a bit more, but it won't freeze. If you put it in a suitcase, most cargo holds are not heated, so it shouldn't matter. Just double wrap it in plastic.
> 
> Can't someone ship it to you??


 


It's usually the FORWARD cargo hold that's not heated, and it is used to tranport things like seafood, meat, flowers, veggies and fruit.

At least on the 757.


~Corey123.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 31, 2006)

I decided to toss out the things I have always heard about hydrogenated oils (shortening) and spent a few hours researching this to find a better answer ... I must admit that the conventional wisdom I grew up with (stuff I heard and took for fact without evidence) does not match up to scientific fact.

Hydrogenating oil neither delays, defys or boldly resists oxydation - I too thought it dalayed oxydation. Apparently all hydrogenation does is alter the oil so that it is solid at room temp (that's where the transfats play a part), incorporates about 12-20% air, raises the melting point and range, and changes it's baking qualities. 

Apparently, shortening will go rancid (oxydize) at the same rate as the oil it was made from. It's legend for prolonged keeping abilities are apparently based on a comparison of it to butter.

Now, the following is based on the Crisco FAQ webpage ... and several "survivalist" websites:

Shortening and vegetable oil will last about 2 years (unopened) on the shelf, 1 year after opening. 

Refrigeration _may_ extend the shelf live by 15% (a month or 2 maybe). Freezing _may_ increase it by a month or two longer. Well, in theory, it should.

Shortening that has a really long shelf life (about 5 years) will include antioxidents like Butylated Hydroxy Anisole (BHA) and/or Butylated Hydroxy Toluene (BHT) - (chemistry lesson on these here). Unfortunately - Crisco doesn't contain these - I couldn't find any "home cook" based shortenings that contained either. Really large food product producers usually add them during processing ... although some producers who make shortening for the professional baking market, such as Bunge Foods, will incorporate it into some of the speciality shortenings they produce ... which are sold in 50-lb blocks.

So - to revamp my thinking and suggestions for expatgirl:

Buy Crisco in the 1-cup/3-stick packs (20-oz) and freeze until needed. This should prolong the shelf life a little - and you're not opening more than 1-cup at a time.


----------



## Corey123 (Oct 31, 2006)

When I attended the Culinary Arts training program, the high shool where the actual hands-on training was, the bakery chef DOES use shortening in the 50-lb blocks.


~Corey123.


----------



## Alix (Oct 31, 2006)

Michael, thank you for so concise a summary of hydrogenated fats etc. I found that really useful.

Corey, I didn't read the whole thread, but I suspect in a training kitchen the 50lb blocks would go pretty quickly. 1 Class of 30 would be using 10 lbs just to make a pie each. If you have more than one class per day, well there you go.


----------



## scott123 (Oct 31, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Hydrogenating oil neither delays, defys or boldly resists oxydation - I too thought it dalayed oxydation.



From the Imperial College of London (bold mine)


> In order to convert the liquid linoleic oil (and its triglyceride) into soft solid margerine, hydrogen is bubbled through the oil in the presence of a nickel catalyst under fairly mild conditions (175-190°C, 20-40 p.s.i.). Hydrogenation in this way does a number of things. Firstly, hydrogen attaches to some of the double-bonded carbons, increasing the saturation level. In doing so, the molecules lose some of the rigidity associated with double bonds and so are able to flex. This allows them to pack closer together, raising the melting point, and turning the oil into a solid fat. *The removal of some of the reactive double bonds in this way also reduces the chances of attack by oxygen, so that the fat becomes rancid much less readily, increasing its shelf-life.*


From History of Soy Oil Hydrogenation and of Research on the Safety of Hydrogenated Vegetable Oils (bold mine)


> Hydrogenation can serve either or both of two important functions. First, it can be used to improve the flavor stability and keeping qualities of an oil, especially by reducing or removing the content of highly reactive (triunsaturated) linolenic acid, thus preventing much of the oxidative rancidity and off-flavor development that might otherwise occur, especially after the oil is used for frying. *An unhydrogenated oil turns rancid by picking up oxygen at sites of unsaturation; hydrogenation blocks this by adding hydrogen at these points.*


From Wikipedia (bold mine)


> Since partially hydrogenated vegetable oils are more reasonably priced than animal source fats, they are available in a wide range of consistencies, and have other desirable characteristics (eg, *increased oxidative stability* (longer shelf life))


----------



## scott123 (Oct 31, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> My comment was directed at yours that the expiration date on sour cream was ridiculous. It's not. Sour cream will go bad, in my experience, shortly after the expiration date.


Sour cream was invented to perpetuate the life of cream. By souring the cream, the acidic environment becomes inhospitable for strains of mold/bacteria attempting to take root/grow.

In all of my 39 years, I've never seen fuzz of any color on sour cream. If you are encountering spoiled sour cream, it could be one of a few reasons.

1. An unclean refrigerator. Mold/bacteria in a dirty fridge will contaminate food very quickly.

2. The container was opened, partially used and then left for a long time (past the expiration date). Opening the container exposes sour cream to airborne contaminants. Dispensing it with a spoon introduces potential contaminants as well. Once opened, a container of sour cream should be used in a reasonable amount of time.

For unopened sour cream in a reasonably clean refrigerator... the expiration date is ridiculous/completely arbitrary/has zero foundation in microbiology/food safety.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 31, 2006)

Besides suggesting that my refrigerator is unclean/dirty, are you suggesting that sour cream cannot become moldy...ever?


----------



## Hungry (Nov 6, 2006)

*Freezing Items*

When ever I see a question on freezing any thing I always ask myself, "Did we have this in the Antarctic?"  I spent a year there in 1957 and ALL of our food was frozen for most of the year, except what we ate.

Another thing I will do is look at the frozen food section in the grocery store.

Enjoy,
Charlie


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks all of you--I feel like I'm back in Chemistry class and when you get right down to it that is what food IS all about-- the chemical reactions taking place----I have really learned so much from all of you.  Many thanks again for the info!!


----------

